# Ready for the River (when the river is ready)



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Well I've finally got the hunting thing out of my system for another season, was humiliated by a couple of turkeys in KY last friday and decided it was time to put the gun away and get the boat out and let the catfish humiliate me for awhile, just trying to be fair don't you know. I left to hunt on Weds and didn't get a look at the river so as I'm heading back across the river from KY to Cincy on Friday what do I see? NEAR FLOOD LEVEL  Please oh please lord don't let this spring be a repeat of 2003. 

Anyway its good to see some familiar "faces" on this board, 

Craig I'm looking forward to seeing that new ride!! 

Doc, Have you and Lynne done any tourny's yet?

Catking, Mrfishohio...Howdy, look forward to seeing your posts!

See ya all on the river soon!!!


Hunterm


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> was humiliated by a couple of turkeys


 Should've shot them !!


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

They should be stacking up below the dams.I'm afraid if the river gets in shape I might blink and miss it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if this will be another year were the rivers never get in shape? Sure hope not.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you get anything good? Big buck? 25 lb Tom? 

Yea, the river is a real treat right now. I am seeing nightmarish images of another 2003- high, muddy and nasty. It isn't supposed to be like this, is it? 

I went all last year and caught maybe 12 skips all season. THAT is a major bummer. I have almost as much fun catching the skips as I do catching the cats. I can remember 1 week out of the entire year last year when the water was even close to being clean and green. It was brown the rest of the time. 

I am hoping like crazy that the river shapes up this year. I will have a new boat to ply the waters with and I really want it to be productive this year. I now have a boat that I can set up for some serious fishing- not a make do boat like the Bayliner. ( Although, it did catch a few fish for me last year, and gave me some fun doing it.) This boat should be a perfect match for me now. 

I am also hoping that this year will give me the time to fish a little more. I really didn't get out much last year- the river was just too uncooperative. When I had time, the water was unfishable. When I was busy, it was nice. The fall last year just killed me- I saw lots of nice fish being caught and posted and I couldn't get in on the action. I hope this year works out better. 

Here's to a new season and new challenges. 

UFM82

Good to hear from you hunterm


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to see you found us here hunterm  Great site with great people. Funny about the turkeys  Again, glad to have you part of this site!! CATKING !!!


----------

